# Coffee Table



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

here is a coffee table i made for my friend It is made from Brazilian Cherry or JOBOTO i guess is the other name It is a hard wood It is 2.3 time harder or denser than oak May be off on the dens. It sure did work up nice I use M.L. CAMPBELL cabnet grade lacquer And it sure is heavy I made the legs from 4 pieces glued up and than fluted on each side He didn't want any turned leg's he was the boss thank's for looking del


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a beautiful table Del.. Good job..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Del, as always.


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice, Del.

What is it about the South American woods? I've made several things with purpleheart (also Brazilian), and the stuff is really dense. I made a small plant stand, and almost split a gut hauling it out of the shop!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very NICE, Del!

I have some Jatoba too... real heavy stuff... did you have any trouble milling the wood? ... beads n all the fine cuts?

Aren't they pretty heavy?

Should last a life-time!

Thank you for sharing...


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*coffee table*



Joe Lyddon said:


> Very NICE, Del!
> 
> I have some Jatoba too... real heavy stuff... did you have any trouble milling the wood? ... beads n all the fine cuts?
> 
> ...


I didn't have any trouble I have good router bits Amana Of course their are other good bits But at my friends place where i get my wood They have them in stock Make's it easy to buy Sometime's i get carried away I bet nobody else does ?? And my planer i have sharp blade's The wood came out very slick Looked like it was sanded all ready thank's for the nice reply's


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice! That is a beautiful coffee table. Looks like aged American cherry! 

Corey


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Very nice Del. Hope whoever does the vacuuming appreciates that bottom shelf & avoids sideswiping it. A very handsome piece.

Lee


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Very nice work, I never had the opportunity to work with wood from South America. Sounds interesting, I'll have to give it a try


----------

